# Windows 8: Internet Zugriff der Metro Apps funktioniert nicht



## Worrel (2. November 2012)

Hallo.

Habe das Problem, daß die Apps meinen, es würde keine Internetverbindung vorhanden sein.
Mit _Chrome, Trillian, Steam_ etc funktioniert das Internet aber problemlos.

Es handelt sich um eine Win8 Pro (64) Neuinstallation mit einer Fritzbox 3030 - über USB angeschlossen.
Als Firewall/Virenscanner verwende ich die Windows internen Standard Programme.


----------

